# [Q]I read this nice article on Droid Life...



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

* HTC Rezound Has Secret Global Radios After All,*

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1421341

I'm trying to figure out if we have the ability to do the same, i've tried googling this stuff but to no avail


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

hm.... thats interesting, we seem to have the same type of options.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Despyse said:


> hm.... thats interesting, we seem to have the same type of options.


Hold up, How did you get there?!??!?


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

EricErK said:


> Hold up, How did you get there?!??!?


Simply dialing into the menu. Go into the phone app and dial *#*#4636#*#*. Without hitting the call button, it should bring you into a menu. Then simply go into "Phone Information"


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Despyse said:


> Simply dialing into the menu. Go into the phone app and dial *#*#4636#*#*. Without hitting the call button, it should bring you into a menu. Then simply go into "Phone Information"


Thanx xDD


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

EricErK said:


> Thanx xDD


No problem


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

you can do this on any android phone I'm pretty sure. I know that I could on my droid X. I highly highly doubt we have the radio to use those options though.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Now we just have to get someone who has a T-mobile micro sim to try this out!


----------



## bmtbandit (Jun 23, 2011)

One more thing if you hit the options button in the bottom right and select "Select Radio Band" you get the attached picture. Very interesting.

EDIT: It seems I get an unsuccessful switch message anytime I try.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

That is definitely cool. Just read through all 13 pages of the thread haha. I can't believe he ordered the phone "hoping" it would work though.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's my understanding that LTE is a GSM technology and that is why there is GSM on our phones


----------



## Despyse (Jan 12, 2012)

brkshr said:


> It's my understanding that LTE is a GSM technology and that is why there is GSM on our phones


Yes, LTE is a GSM technology, hence the sim card. However, we were told that our bands were unsupported by other carrier's networks. That is why there is a confusion as to how the Rezound got it working.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

bmtbandit said:


> One more thing if you hit the options button in the bottom right and select "Select Radio Band" you get the attached picture. Very interesting.
> 
> EDIT: It seems I get an unsuccessful switch message anytime I try.


 I did see that screen, I think u'd need another GSM micro sim, I want this to work so badly


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Despyse said:


> Yes, LTE is a GSM technology, hence the sim card. However, we were told that our bands were unsupported by other carrier's networks. That is why there is a confusion as to how the Rezound got it working.


for the love of god plz tell me they lied, plz plz plz!!


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

GLobal is missing.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

alatedseraph said:


> GLobal is missing.


What do you mean


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So this is a definite no? Doesn't the rezound have the same qualcomn 4g radio set as the gnex?


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

e: nvm


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Has someone tried this yet? I was gonna pick up a T-Mobile prepaid sim and test it but I would be out $20. If I was only losing 10 I probably would have done it but I really don't want to lose $20


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I really want this to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Has someone tried this yet? I was gonna pick up a T-Mobile prepaid sim and test it but I would be out $20. If I was only losing 10 I probably would have done it but I really don't want to lose $20


If you have a tmo friend butcher their sim card  and make them get a new one!!


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

EricErK said:


> If you have a tmo friend butcher their sim card  and make them get a new one!!


im gonna try this out on my friends iphone sim(its already a microsim) and ill report back if it works but i wont see him until next week or so


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> im gonna try this out on my friends iphone sim(its already a microsim) and ill report back if it works but i wont see him until next week or so


Sounds AWESOME, I'm just too impatient







xDD


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

EricErK said:


> Sounds AWESOME, I'm just too impatient xDD


Just finished talking to buddy of mine, getting hands on a micro sim tomorrow and will try it out, I'll post the findings if someone doesn't beat me to it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet thank you! If it works.... THEN WE SHALL RAISE HELL, On T-mobile, and stuff, idk why i'm so excited, probably because if i go over seas i wouldn't need to buy a new Gnex  xDD


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Any news?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CPGustafson511 (Aug 23, 2011)

The Verizon Galaxy Nexus (SCH-i515) does NOT have global (WCDMA/GSM) radios.

Sorry for the buzz kill.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

CPGustafson511 said:


> The Verizon Galaxy Nexus (SCH-i515) does NOT have global (WCDMA/GSM) radios.
> 
> Sorry for the buzz kill.


I hate to say it but i choose not to believe this xDD


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

CPGustafson511 said:


> The Verizon Galaxy Nexus (SCH-i515) does NOT have global (WCDMA/GSM) radios.
> 
> Sorry for the buzz kill.


Unless you have proof I don't believe this.

EDIT
it doesnt work, i tried it with my friends att sim


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

its probably because you haven't unlocked ur nexus's sim card, what did if give you when you put it in?


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

EricErK said:


> its probably because you haven't unlocked ur nexus's sim card, what did if give you when you put it in?


it gave me nothing, it didnt even read the simcard, and when i tried switching it to wcdma preferred nothing happened
signal was at -120


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> it gave me nothing, it didnt even read the simcard, and when i tried switching it to wcdma preferred nothing happened
> signal was at -120


damn damn damn damn damn damn damn damn DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

The wishful thinking and denial of reality have given a god chuckle from the getgo.

It shouldn't have come as a surprise that the Rezound is a global phone due to the SoC used in it. Conversely, the cdma and gsm variants of the GN differ from each other in radio hardware. The cdma version lacks a gsm radio and vice versa.

The reason both show up in phone info is simply that it's more practical to write one catch all version of software.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

najaboy said:


> The wishful thinking and denial of reality have given a god chuckle from the getgo.
> 
> It shouldn't have come as a surprise that the Rezound is a global phone due to the SoC used in it. Conversely, the cdma and gsm variants of the GN differ from each other in radio hardware. The cdma version lacks a gsm radio and vice versa.
> 
> ...


It was just a nice though


----------

